# Concrete fence posts



## Coolideas (Feb 3, 2013)

Just wondering what the very big concrete fence posts are for that appear on many properties we have seen online? They are angled at the top to stop jumping over, but seem very big for your average fox, dog or whatever, so just wondering what animal they are designed to keep out?

Cheers


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not fence posts, there for running wires for grape vines, vine is planted at post then trained up and laterals for grapes


----------



## Coolideas (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks


----------

